# Rig Fishing This Weekend



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody heading out to the oil rigs this weekend? We are leaving Fri around lunch time, coming back Sat. night,and plan on heading to Marlin then trolling S until we find pelagics or blue water (or both!!). ManFish on 68.

Bob


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i seen some tunas ( all chunking) that were caught at the marlin last weekend and got many more reports for tunas in that area. i am sure you will get into them.


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

probally heading out to the marlin as well fri afternoon, may see you out there. I'd try an bring plenty of hardtail or other live bait for the yellowfin I've heard good things. We were at the petronius and double nipplelast weeked and hit nothing so hopefully the marlin or DWN will produce.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I am planning on going Sunday. Will any of you guys be so kind to pm me your numbers so I can call to see if I still need to go. I will repay generosity with many thanks and beers if we ever meet. Thank. Cliff


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We are leaving Thursday pm returning Sat afternoon from and back to Destin. Feel free to call me and will tell you where we went, what we saw, what we caught and what go away.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Thinking about it.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like we have ourselves a convoy! Pat, can't wait to meet you man, I've heard good things! Miss the Chevy report this year for sure! I will give you a shout on 68 when we get there. We will be at Petronis around 5pm, then turning S. Feel free to give us a ring! We'll be in my 31' center console (ManFish).

Bob


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm ready. Is it time to go yet?:sleeping


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

We were out there where was everyone else?! We hit the marlin and petronius but and only saw two other sportfishers that laughed at us when we said we were in a 29 Regulator!! it was extremely sporty


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats what those Regs are built for! Looked like 2-3 occasional 4?


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

We hailed one of the guys on themarlin and they were calling it3-4's. I would say it was 3-4's with an occasional 5-6. We saw some big waves once the sun came up!! Theres not many cc'su can take out there in that stuff and the Regulator did awesome


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Was out at the Marlin rig Thursday morning and there was good yellowfin activityup to 8:30 am. Couldn't seem to catch any trolling (had one good bite) but they were schooling. Water was wasn't real pretty. Saw a couple of other boatscatch a few.


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

We left the marlin and went to the Petronius to fish at day break. We saw YFT skying and caught one on the troll with a stretch 25. Also caught a BFT right as the sun was coming up


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We went all the way to Horn Mtn Fri night. Water looked good, weed-line right on the rig, but then the storms and wind started. By midnight it was 4-6, we were soaking wet, the wind was houling, and the storms just kept coming. We decided to call it a loss and attempt to make it home in the slop. Took about 6 hours, but we made it safe and sound. Glad to be dry and home in my comfy bed instead of getting rocked by the drink! There's always next time! BTW, Horn Mtn. had tons of flying fish around the rig, but no BFT. Water appeared to be blue, but can't be sure since it was at night.

Bob


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

What were yall in? We talked to a boat that was leaving the marlin headed to horn moutain as we were pulling up to the marlin around midnight


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We were in my 31' Center Console. The only other boat we ran across was a monster tied off to the Petronis. Other than that, we just heard chatting on the radio. We saw 2 boats heading towards Horn Mtn as we turned North to head back. I feel bad for the guys that had to hang and tough that one out through the night!! It looks like it never really calmed down that much on Sat., so I feel like we made a good call to head back. It sucks to burn 250 gallons of fuel, but not getting your ass kicked for 28 hours straight makes that fuel bill a little easier to handle!

Bob


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

We got are ass kicked from the time we left the pass tell the time we pulled back in but we put a few fish in the boat so that made it a little easier to handle


----------

